# 2005 2.5s not driving straight



## BaltoAaron (Jul 23, 2004)

Just got a 2005 2.5s Automatic, no extras. Currently at 1K miles. Got it new from CarMax in White Marsh MD.

Problem: The car drifts or floats around when driving straight. More noticeable at highway speeds. 

Description: If I’m not paying too much attention I simply notice that I need to correct my steering more often then my previous car ('95 Mazda 626). If I really pay attention and hold the steering wheel still I can feel the car ever so slightly changing direction. This is not too bad, all car do this I suppose. Then every 10 or 20 seconds, while paying attention, that car will noticeably 'veer off' to one side (either side). I would describe the 'veer off' as a change in direction equal to a 3/4 inch to 1 inch turn of the wheel. (I can duplicate the veer by turning the wheel 3/4 inch to 1 inch by myself). There is no change or pull in the steering wheel when the veering happens. I just keep it still.

I just had it into the dealership to check alignment. They found no alignment problems but said that the tires where over inflated. They corrected the tire inflation, but driving home the problem still exists.

Any ideas?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I have the same issue, however, my car is lowered and has 18" wheels with 40 series tires. The fact that it is lowered will cause it to come out of alignment in small intervals.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> I have the same issue, however, my car is lowered and has 18" wheels with 40 series tires. The fact that it is lowered will cause it to come out of alignment in small intervals.


eeeeew you're such a badass!!!


----------

